# Special Warfare Center and School command sergeant major relinquishes responsibility



## Ravage (Jan 20, 2009)

http://news.soc.mil/releases/News Archive/2009/January/090119-03.html

FORT BRAGG, N.C. (USASOC News Service, Jan. 19, 2008) – A veteran Special Forces Soldier will have the opportunity to see, first hand in Afghanistan, the training that Army Special Operations Soldiers have received during his tenure as the senior enlisted advisor at the U.S. Army John F. Kennedy Special Warfare Center and School.

Command Sgt. Maj. Kurt D. Lugo, relinquished his responsibility as the USAJFKSWCS command sergeant major during a ceremony here Jan. 15.

Lugo will use leadership skills honed at the Center and School as he moves to advise the commander of all U.S. Special Operations Forces in Afghanistan battling insurgents and terrorists who threaten the nation’s burgeoning stability.

During the relinquishment of responsibility ceremony, Maj. Gen. Thomas R. Csrnko, USAJFKSWCS commander, awarded Lugo the Legion of Merit for his service to the Center and School.

In an order authorizing Lugo’s relinquishment, Csrnko praised Lugo’s honorable service.

“You have executed the duties of you office with dignity, dedication and devotion to the command,” Csrnko wrote.

Joining Lugo at the ceremony was his wife, Jennifer, and his son, Pfc. Tory Lugo, a Psychological Operations specialist assigned to the Fort Bragg-based 4th Psychological Operations Group (Airborne).
Command Sgt. Maj. Ledford Stigall, the command sergeant major for the Special Warfare Medical Group (Airborne), has temporarily assumed the duties of senior enlisted advisor for USAJFKSWCS until the command selects permanent command sergeant major.








> Command Sgt. Maj. Kurt D. Lugo, right, stands at attention alongside Maj. Gen. Thomas R. Csrnko, U.S. Army John F. Kennedy Special Warfare Center and School commander, during his relinquishment of responsibility ceremony Jan. 15, 2009, at Kennedy Auditorium on Fort Bragg, N.C.  Lugo will next assume duties as the senior enlisted advisor to the commander of U.S. Special Operations Forces in Afghanistan.


----------



## Mephistopheles (Feb 4, 2009)

Those poor bastards in Afghanistan....:doh:


----------

